# Seatpost with the most setback?



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Is the *FSA K-Force Light 32SB* still the winner in this category? I would love to find a 2 bolt aluminum equivalent of the K-Force if there is one. I need a 27.2 replacement in the next week or so and don't really want to dump another 150 on a seatpost if I don't have to:/


----------



## cs101 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Alum Setback post*

Another option -

Velo Orange Grange Cru:
30.2 set back
27.2 Diameter.


I have one of these, among other setback posts if anyone is interested?
Cheap $ and will give someone chance to try one out.
Lightly used - short rides & fitting purposes only.


Specs:
store.velo-orange.com/index.php/vo-grand-cru-seat-post-long-setback.html]VO Grand Cru Seat Post, Long Setback

Dave


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi cs101 thank you so much for the offer. I want to try and find a used 32SB from FSA if I can, but if I keep coming up snake eyes and you still have it might be game. Being a stickler for looks and a carbon post will look outstanding on my new steed....alloy not so much. BUT thank you for the post.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Be aware that while the FSA post has 32mm of setback it also has a much larger clamping area than others too.
As a result I only got about an extra 5mm or so of extra setback from it vs a 15mm setback post.
Another option is to get an SMP saddle.
They have about 90mm of useable rail vs most others at about 60mm.
Therefore you can push your saddle back much further and achieve the setback you need without the need for a new post.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Lots of setback here.

Nitto Lugged seat post 27.2 x 250 - 11048


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

FTR said:


> Be aware that while the FSA post has 32mm of setback it also has a much larger clamping area than others too.
> As a result I only got about an extra 5mm or so of extra setback from it vs a 15mm setback post.
> Another option is to get an SMP saddle.
> They have about 90mm of useable rail vs most others at about 60mm.
> Therefore you can push your saddle back much further and achieve the setback you need without the need for a new post.


Thanks for the heads up, but I already know the 32 SB works for me. I'm replacing what I had.....and wishing I hadn't caved in when the guy who bought Specialized begged me for it. Oh well....out another $150!


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Check Kore seatposts and I-beam and t-rail saddles. Lots of adjustability and components are reasonably priced. Limited choice of saddles - but they're certainly not the worst.

Also look at sadddles with longer rails. Arione has 1cm longer than normal rails, plus the sit position is different - gives you another cm.

Modding the top clamp is also possible. You could cut the front section off the top clamp to allow you to move the saddle further back. you'll have to decide whether this is safe or not.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Titec El Norte, if you can still find one...

Titec El Norte S-Bent Seatpost - 27.2mm x ? picture by Dad2TnR - Photobucket

I am sure some places still carry them.


----------



## eflayer2 (Feb 15, 2002)

*i sent you a message*

i have a 27.2 FSA K-Force 3.2 seatpost used and available for sale.

get in touch.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

eflayer2 said:


> i have a 27.2 FSA K-Force 3.2 seatpost used and available for sale.
> 
> get in touch.


Nice! If it's a 350 that hasn't been cut down I might be game, just let me know what you would like for it please. Thanks for the message.


----------

